
Aggregations in MongoDB by Example - sax1johno
https://www.compose.com/articles/aggregations-in-mongodb-by-example/
======
gigatexal
Well written article which helped me grok something I'd put off for a bit.
Thanks.

Though I'll still prefer an RDBMS if but to use windowing functions in SQL.

